# hey im jazzy and im addicted to blush



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 4, 2013)

blush of all colors shapes and sizes , shimmer no shimmer , im just obsessed from the high ends to the low ends... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	i just cant get enough..
  	from the dmv area , and im coming up on my 1 year makeup hoarding anniversary .


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 4, 2013)

lol thanks


----------



## xoxomia (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra! Happy almost 1 year makeup hoarding anniversary lol


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome!  From a fellow blush addict, Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome! Fellow blush addict over here too.


----------



## Taren Kamilah (Aug 6, 2013)

blushAHOLIC said:


> blush of all colors shapes and sizes , shimmer no shimmer , im just obsessed from the high ends to the low ends...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love blush! Welcome new friend


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow! You really remind me of my best friend!!! She loves blush too! Y'all should meet. We are also from the DMV area!!! Wanna hang?


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 7, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> Wow! You really remind me of my best friend!!! She loves blush too! Y'all should meet. We are also from the DMV area!!! Wanna hang?


 Nope sure don't lol...  Hi girl lol


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Aug 7, 2013)

blushAHOLIC said:


> Nope sure don't lol...  Hi girl lol


 Lmbo!! Heyyyyy


----------

